# Slow 'Resolving Hosts' [fixed]

## gameschild

Mod Edit: Changed topic to reflect the fact that some people are still having trouble and are using this thread. Puggy

Mode Edit 2: Fixed Again. Puggy

Internet is very fast but it will take almost exactly 10seconds everytime to resolve a hosts IP before it can start work. I have read the previous posts and have tried the following:

Latest 2.6.3-r1 kernel

No IPv6 Support (module or builtin) - this did reduce the time by 20sec's

Disable IPv6 from /etc/rc.conf

Using a Realteck 3039 like a lot of people behind a Windows 2003 Server machine with DHCP over a shared Cable line. Wondering if anyone else has having the issue?Last edited by gameschild on Wed Feb 25, 2004 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## giannifive

Are you sure your nameserver(s) are not just having problems?  (Do other machines on your network get quick name resolution?)  I find that my nameservers regularly have problems resulting in very slow name resolution.

----------

## nbensa

Hmmm... I got ADSL last week, and now my workstation seems to have problems to find my mail server (on my home network.) Also, I lost time sync (ntp) between my boxes. I haven't had time to take a look at the issue yet.

----------

## John the Kiwi

This started happening to me last week.

I fired up ethereal (an awesome app btw) and had a look at the packets going in an out while it was happening. The delays were caused by an invalid reverse lookup response, this is why the delay is so consistent.

That doesn't mean I have found a solution. I just changed my resolv.conf to DNS servers that would reply and everything went great. Strangely enough the first server that didn't work right and the second one that did were both Windows 2000 DNS servers. I guess the first one is just misconfigured. I also know for a fact that neither DNS server had been reinstalled or changed, this problem just started last week.

If anyone knows more I'd love to know why this is.

Hope that helps.

John the Kiwi

----------

## gameschild

fixed the issue.

it was a problem with the DNS servers. we use NTL and were connecting to non-NTL DNS servers (coz NTL's used to crash a lot). Im not sure how that would fix it though. Also removed a lot of stuff from the kernel that was related to IPSec also so that may have fixed the issue.

----------

## Ice Hellion

Gameschild. Can you tell me EXACTLY what you did to resolve your issue? I have had the exact same problem for some time and have searched for a solution but to no avail untill now. Thanks a lot for your, or anyone else who can, help.

----------

## Raest

I'm having this problem too.  It is not a slow dns or network traffic issue.  I dual boot Win XP Pro and gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1.  I'm still getting pretty instantaneous lookups in windoze (I cleared dns cache, etc to make sure), but I'm getting a sizable (maybe 5-7 seconds) host lookup delay in gentoo.  I've tried various programs from mozilla to hping2, and they all have the same issue.  I'm going to try recompiling without ipv6 and ipsec and will post the results.

----------

## Obi Wan Kenewbi

Seems I'm having the same or a similar problem.  5-20 second delays resolving hostnames with mozilla or firefox.  Name resolving works fine in opera and konq as well as working fine on other pc's in the house (uncluding those using mozilla and/or firefox).

----------

## ben

well,

Mozilla and mozlilla-based navigator have an option for dnscaching, I don't recall which one but you have to disable it to gain more speed.

See

http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188505

part #6

HTH

Ben

----------

## pygoscelis

Mozilla and Firefox both resolve hosts VERY slowly, sometimes it takes up to a minute! Command-line tools like dig and host DO NOT have this problem. Neither does Konqueror. I disabled the DNS cache in Moz, with no effect. Please help!

EDIT: fired up ethereal. Mozilla starts sending out AAAA queries, to which my DNS servers do not respond. Only after some timeout it starts sending A queries. The question now is, what to do? Run my own name server?

----------

## mallchin

I have the same issue, firefox is slow as a one legged donkey. There is also another thread here & here and a bug here, but no fixes as of today.

If anyone has a resolution (no pun intended) for this I'd be very happy -- there is obviously a genuine problem related to the gecko engine resolving dns entries  :Sad: 

----------

## bruor

i was readign one of the other posts and i came up with this solution.   try a different dns server.... 

i commented out the first dns server in /etc/resolv.conf and all is well now.  blistering speed

----------

## mallchin

 *bruor wrote:*   

> i was readign one of the other posts and i came up with this solution.   try a different dns server.... 
> 
> i commented out the first dns server in /etc/resolv.conf and all is well now.  blistering speed

 

Thank you for this, I also discovered the same thing myself yesterday  :Very Happy: 

Strange thing is I thought I had done this already but the then primary nameserver must have been invalid defaulting to the secondary one again (the router) making no difference...

So, it's fixed, yay!

----------

## gdave

WOW, thanks guys

I was getting upset that it took so long for firebird and thunderbird to load

I edited /etc/resolv.conf and it's MUCH better.  I'll use ethereal to figure out network problems in the future!

Dave

----------

## lintoo

 *bruor wrote:*   

> i was readign one of the other posts and i came up with this solution.   try a different dns server.... 
> 
> i commented out the first dns server in /etc/resolv.conf and all is well now.  blistering speed

 

What the heck...

I was having the problem and then I commented out the first DNS server in resolv.conf like you said and now my Internet is going fast again. Thing is, I never had a problem until yesterday...

----------

## Garth

Hey,

I had the same thing. Slow resolve with Firefox etc, etc. Tried things recommended here, but with no results. Used Ethereal to monitor my DNS queries to nameserver and found that Firefox was using AAAA queries first. Also read on some other post that there can be DNS's that don't recognize IPV6 lookups. (Our DNS is in-house - guy who runs it cant even spell Linux) Seems that Mozilla defaults to AAAA queries first. DNS was rejecting the AAAA queries.  Solution: recompile kernel (2.4.22-gentoo-r7) with no IPV6 support. It works. DNS resolve is now fast again.  :Cool: 

Hope this helps someone.

----------

## bfg

thanxs gameschild, the only way i found to solve the problem was to disable IPv6 Support.

----------

## dangertools

Good post guys although there is now exact resolution for the issue. But i have tried everything which was named in the different other posts around as disabling ipv6 etc. But then i tried to change the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf and now it works. i had to entries there and i switched them aroundddd so that the "primary" is the secondary now and the other way round. Speed is up again.

dangertools

----------

## Cintra

Hei

Just did the same thing and I was back up to speed again  :Smile: 

Then I looked around a bit to see if my isp had been experiencing any trouble, and found they had changed nameservers for adsl users (compared to earlier isdn ones)

regards

----------

